# Invitation Letter for Tourist Visa Help please :)



## Aduncan (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys,
Any help would be excellent. My boyfriend and me have been together for 18 months now and I have travelled to him 3 times in indonesia and he has visited me once in australia. We tried going for the 3 month tourist visa but he only got a month, but thats better than nothing, he arrived here in september 20th and left in october 18th. I really want him here for christmas as my sisters indonesian husband will be here on a 3 month tourist visa for the first time (he got the 3 months first shot, so jealous) and i just felt a month wasnt long enough. I am 24 and a single mum to a little boy and currently enrolled in uni studying business. I have 3000 saved in my bank account and he has 1500 saved in his bank account. I rang immigration and they said that I just have to write a letter of invitation stating that I have the money and can support him for the time he is here. I really want to write a kick ass letter for him to be approved for the 3 months. So far I have written this 

To Immigration
I, Amber ******* from Australia would like to invite my boyfriend Muhammad ******* to come to Australia for a holiday for 3 months. Muhammad has been to australia one time already, arriving on the 20th of september 2012 and returning on the 18th of october 2012 in compliance with his one month tourist visa. 

So any help finishing this letter professionally would be excellent. Thank you in advance


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I removed some of personal data from your letter, no need to post full names. 
Start with you CO name, if not know yet a simple "To whom it may concern " or "To the Department of Immigration and citizenship" should be fine. Your heading is very informal. 
You should also outline in your invitation that he will be living with you (I assume he will) and that you happy to guarantee him and cover his expenses if needed. 
Good that you mentioned his previous travel dates which shows he is complying with his visit requirements. Good luck.


----------



## Aduncan (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh sorry that was informal. It was a quick draft, my last one was a lot more formal but just doing a quick one to give you an idea of what I had. I just wasn't sure how to word that he had been here already.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

That looks good with what you have. One key thing you have to include in the statement is the fact that your partner has some sort of incentive to return to Indonesia. Eg, a job, family responsibilities etc. Include proof where possible, a letter from his employer is a good start. I had to do that when my fiance came from Indoensia to Perth for a holiday last year.

The only other thing I think they might not like is the fact that $4500 won't last very long in Australia so you'll just have to pray that they grant 3 months. Include bank statements if you can.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

BonezAU said:


> That looks good with what you have. One key thing you have to include in the statement is the fact that your partner has some sort of incentive to return to Indonesia. Eg, a job, family responsibilities etc. Include proof where possible, a letter from his employer is a good start. I had to do that when my fiance came from Indoensia to Perth for a holiday last year.
> 
> The only other thing I think they might not like is the fact that $4500 won't last very long in Australia so you'll just have to pray that they grant 3 months. Include bank statements if you can.


BonezAU is right. Immi will need to be convinced that your partner has every intention (and reason) to return to Indonesia again and will not overstay.


----------

